
Why desktop computing failed - darkduck
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/virtualization/why-desktop-computing-failed/3747?tag=mantle_skin%3Bcontent
======
technoslut
>Who cares to interact with the operating system for anything other than to
run applications?...Desktop computing fails, in part, because the operating
system is so easy to corrupt, even for an ordinary user.

These are the main two reasons why the average person shouldn't have a full
PC. The attack has always been to insult the user. I'm enjoying the
experimentation that is coming with touch. It's forcing the engineer to think
what is best for the user instead of what is easier for themselves. Freedom
will not disappear for the power user but the needs of the average user has to
be met.

